# The Transatlantic Way Race



## steveindenmark (7 Jun 2018)

The Transatlantic Way race starts today at 10am. Hopefully, this will be the link to the tracker page when they get started.

http://trackleaders.com/transatlantic18

It starts in Dublin and the riders make their own route to Derry. The rest of the route is then set all the way down to Kinsale near Cork.


----------

